# need stiff bindings



## BlueGTP (Oct 9, 2011)

i am trying to find bindings that are inbetween stiff and soft or more stiff then soft any suggestions?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Depends on what serup your riding but if you want good in between bindings than I would give a list of a few
Burton-Cartel
Burton-Mission
Union-Force
Union-Atlas
Ride-LX


----------



## craig-b (Dec 19, 2010)

Rome Arsenal


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueGTP said:


> i am trying to find bindings that are inbetween stiff and soft or more stiff then soft any suggestions?


A few. What kind of riding are you going to be doing and what board are they going on?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well what are you riding?


----------



## BlueGTP (Oct 9, 2011)

im riding a rome graft rocker


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueGTP said:


> im riding a rome graft rocker


And what kind of riding are you doing on this Rome Graft Rocker?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

^Ya, :laugh: that's what I meant. Sorry


----------



## BlueGTP (Oct 9, 2011)

little park but mostly freeride also only have about 150 to spend


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well there's 390 & DMCC.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh well it's kinda hard then. The Cartels are about the only thing I can think of.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueGTP said:


> little park but mostly freeride also only have *about 150* to spend


Is that "up to 150", or "150 and a little bit more"? Just had a quick look on Evo.com...and I think your probably looking at some bindings from last year at that price.


----------



## BlueGTP (Oct 9, 2011)

last years stuff is fine


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I think you'll find something like Cartels would suit you ok for what you're after.

K2 Formulas might be ok as well as Flux TT30s. I say these ones as they would have a pretty high percentage of advertised resale. Try Craigslist, Ebay and even on here some people advertise there gear.


----------



## BlueGTP (Oct 9, 2011)

i would rather buy new


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, online is probably going to be your best bet. You might find an online place with some stuff discounted, or something in your price range.

Google will be your friend on this one....


----------



## BlueGTP (Oct 9, 2011)

any ideas on the name and brands i should look for or at tho


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Jesus kid, does your mother still wipe your ass for you? :laugh:

I'd probably start by googling "Snowboard Binding"...then start narrowing my search, maybe even chuck in a "online snow shop" with that and see what I get.


----------



## BlueGTP (Oct 9, 2011)

i already know where to search thats not the part cause such as dogfunk or zumies or evo and few others


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

BlueGTP said:


> i am trying to find bindings that are inbetween stiff and soft or more stiff then soft any suggestions?





BlueGTP said:


> any ideas on the name and brands i should look for or at tho



oh man. A mid stiff binding? thats a tough one. Considering a very high percentage of bindings from the manufacturers fall into this category, I would start by looking at k2, ride, technine, rome, burton, flux, union, salomon, raiden, flow, and forum.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It's not about brand, it's about a single binding. Everyone think that just because a company is regarded to as "good" they can't make a single bad product. I love Rome. But they have some not so good boards, and not so good bindings. But that is every company out there, to be fair those "bad" things are also relatively cheap.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

thank you for that wonderfully insightful comment, thunderromelovernotafighterchunky.


----------



## patongue (Feb 26, 2010)

i enjoyed page 2


----------



## BlueGTP (Oct 9, 2011)

im considereing the arsenals but my boot is a mid and my board is mid or little more stiff so would a stiff binding be too much stiffness for all mountain/ freestyle


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueGTP said:


> i already know where to search thats not the part cause such as dogfunk or zumies or evo and few others


I think, or you personally, a pair of Union Contacts would be a great option. You'll find them on Dogfunk and at Zumies.


----------



## BlueGTP (Oct 9, 2011)

fattrav said:


> I think, or you personally, a pair of Union Contacts would be a great option. You'll find them on Dogfunk and at Zumies.


these are nasty and want them but my black and blue boots on a blue red and black board wont match with these bindings are there any other colors then red


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueGTP said:


> these are nasty and want them but my black and blue boots on a blue red and black board wont match with these bindings are there any other colors then red


Yup....just as I expected...


----------



## BlueGTP (Oct 9, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Yup....just as I expected...


i lied alright i dont wanna spend 220 on these bindings i cant even use 100% of. im just learning tricks so idk why i would get some awesome bindings when there is never anyway i could use them for a year or two atleast or to there full potential


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Look man...You seem to be unsure of what you're after, and anything that is suggested doesnt seem to sit with you. Why dont you go and do some good ol' research on google and see what you come up with, ok...


----------



## ODH170 (Jan 17, 2008)

Take a look at k2 bindings, plenty of people here like them. The formulas seem to be the best choice.


K2 Formula Snowboard Bindings - Snowboard Shop > Snowboard Bindings > Men's Snowboard Bindings


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

BlueGTP said:


> these are nasty and want them but my black and blue boots on a blue red and black board wont match with these bindings are there any other colors then red





fattrav said:


> Yup....just as I expected...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: priceless


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I personally like the I can't use them to their full potential comment? Their full potential is to hold your boot to the board? I am pretty sure you can handle that at any skill level.

Hell, I put flow nxtfrx's on a 2012 NS - Sl. Yes I know that might be too stiff for the board, but as long as my boot is hooked to the board, I am going to be smiling and riding in the snow.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

It honestly doesn't matter dude. When you are new you dont really need super stiff bindings no matter what flex your board is. actually if you are new you dont really need a super stiff board either, soft boards are genereally more forgiving and easier to learn on.

Bindings arent that complicated, they hold your boots to the board. So just pick a pair with the colors you like.

buy them from backcountry or dogfunk. then just return them when you can afford fancy new ones or if they really just dont work for ya.

Burton customs have been reliable as long as they have been out and are $160 and come in lots of colors


----------

